# i need advices



## vpereyra (Dec 27, 2004)

hi, i always love RC vehicles , and i will buy my first vehicle, what advices can you give me? what should i know to make a better choice? i'm new on that, please help me

regards :wave:


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

what type of car would you most like to get? On-road, Off road, monster trucks....


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Another thing you might wanna ask is how much you willing to spend


----------



## vpereyra (Dec 27, 2004)

hi, i like the off road ones, and i'm willing to spend up to $100


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

$100 will not buy you anything worth having. Best try swap and shop.Need to up that Money to get anything worth anything.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

vpereyra said:


> hi, i like the off road ones, and i'm willing to spend up to $100


unfortunately 100$ us dollars wont get you much unless it is a micro car (used). i think what you should do is, hit your local hobbyshop, see what they have, what they support (as you 'll need replacement parts...) and go on that route.

look to spend.. about 300$ for either a RTR 1/10 (ready to run) electric or nitro vehicle. tack on about 100$ more for extra parts, fuel, batteries (for the transmitter), etc etc.

around 200 for a micro electric (1/18th)

check out the RTR Losi, Associated, Traxxas, and HPI cars. to get an idea, their respective websites can fill you in:



www.teamlosi.com
www.teamassocated.com
www.traxxas.com
www.hpiracing.com


----------



## vpereyra (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks, it's better tu wait 2 more months and get a better product


----------

